# Magnus Knives and homemade wall cabinet & Razors



## Mr.Magnus

Hi guys. 
Im new here and thought i would post my knives  
Enjoy and leave a comment
/Magnus


----------



## GlassEye

Welcome

I really like that display cabinet, nice work.


----------



## El Pescador

I like your rack. Are you a knife shop? Grabbing a knife for a quick chop seems impractical.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Fancy. I like it.

Welcome to the forum Magnus.


----------



## bikehunter

Warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## kalaeb

That is a stellar cabinet. Nice work!


----------



## Birnando

That's a great looking cabinet for sure!
Vekommen


----------



## tk59

Nice cabinet! I want one.


----------



## Hermes7792

Last picture fourth one over, looks like a filet knife. Who made it


----------



## SpikeC

Welcome to the Knut House! It looks like you already HAVE a Knut House! Cool stuff!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Welcome!

Nice Rack.
:saythat:


----------



## Crothcipt

Welcome. Love the handle on the first shun there. Excellent cabnet. Can't wait to see what you put in there next.


----------



## Pabloz

Yea, Welcome and NICE rack.

PZ


----------



## chinacats

Welcome, and nice knives/storage rack! Same question, are they in an area of easy access>


----------



## sachem allison

welcome


----------



## The Edge

Welcome, I love the rack!!


----------



## DK chef

snyggt skåp  säg till om du gör fler och ska sälja

Welcome


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Hermes7792 said:


> Last picture fourth one over, looks like a filet knife. Who made it



its a japanses paper knife but use it for detail work, dont remember the maker of it but its vg10 core with damascus and HRC 63


----------



## Mr.Magnus

chinacats said:


> Welcome, and nice knives/storage rack! Same question, are they in an area of easy access>



One step away if you got the key  dont tell my gf but key is hidden next to it :happymug:


----------



## steeley

very nice display and welcome


----------



## Mr.Magnus

some knives with better camera.


----------



## mhenry

You do have a nice rack, and knives too


----------



## Mr.Magnus

thanks the shig pretty is on its way to you Mike


----------



## mhenry

Mr.Magnus said:


> thanks the shig pretty is on its way to you Mike



Cool! I have a few things in mind for that one.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

I just inherited my granddads dads straight razor and i have never used one before. but i want to learn now . so i ended up looking for a guy to restore it and put on custom scales on it since its the boring plastic on it right now sucks, so me and the guy came down to snakewood scales. the knife is a C.V Heljestrand J.A Hellberg Sweden 42 and here is a picture on it now before im sending it of for a touch-up, im only doing it cuz its a inherited knife and i know this one is not money worth but for me it means alot. i also ended up getting 2 more straight razors one C.V Heljestrand MK30 with natural scales and a C.V Heljestrand MK32 natural scales(a knife for a 7day set and is the Thursday). Now im looking for a good strop and the other acessories.

C.V Heljestrand J.A Hellberg Sweden 42









C.V Heljestrand MK30













C.V Heljestrand MK32





















/Magnus


----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## Mr.Magnus

Bengall Cast Steel in custom scales (Love this one)


FR Custom scales


ERN 


Thomas Turner


Heartring 151


Bartmann 89


Twinworks Friodur



Now some Swedish
Edv Neilström n62


Heljestrand


BK41


MK30 Ivory


MK31 Ivory


MK32 Ivory


both the MK32 in the box


MK6 Ivory


MK4


MK133


----------



## DwarvenChef

Like the photography 

Very nice collection you have there


----------



## kalaeb

That is spectacular!


----------



## tk59

Nice collection! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Birnando

A fine looking set of razors you got there

I'm a sucker for those MK's.
Great shavers, and they sure look the part too!


----------



## Lefty

I can't wait to give an MK a try! 

Great collection, my friend!


----------



## rdmalak

I agree with the OP, the first one is my favorite!! Very nice collection of razors.


----------



## mhenry

Wow! Magnus beautiful collection. I still don't know $hit about razors, but that ERN does it for me.


----------



## tk59

tk59 said:


> Nice collection! Do you have a favorite?


I guess what I meant is "Does any one shave better than the rest?"


----------



## Dave Martell

Magnus, I combined your razor thread with your older knife thread since this is a knife gallery and also since we only allow one thread in this sub-forum per member.


----------



## andur

Do you have a closer pic of that Bengall razor? It sure looks nice!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

MK32 and MK6


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Some new fun items i picked up from a passed away Swedish hone master of surgical instruments,knives,razors,scissors and much more.

My picnic butter knife... Haha no  But a very cool vintage Pocket knife made all in ivory. Might have been made for theater use before plastic was invented. but thats just a wild guess. Maybe someone els knows more about this?






















Knife by William Saynor, Ivory in one piece scale. Don't know much about it.































i belive this is a old Arkansas stone that never been used. very large.






Next to and old used Arkansas hone.





Big NOS Dovo Scissor for Taylors. Very Heavy fella  





















And the Smalest of them all. a very smal old pocket knife in MOP.


----------



## cheflarge

WAAAAAAYYYYY cool!!!! Love the little pocket knife. Thanks for sharing, Magnus.

Al


----------



## rami_m

cheflarge said:


> WAAAAAAYYYYY cool!!!! Love the little pocket knife. Thanks for sharing, Magnus.
> 
> Al



I know, right!!

Way way cool. Makes me think there something worthwhile in all these garage sales. Maybe I should go to a few .


----------



## shownomarci

That is not just a collection it's a "cool-lection". 
Would be interested in the current status of it.


----------

